# Webspace EQDKP



## Ratrix (18. April 2010)

Hallo Liebe Community von Buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche für mein Projekt (Erstellen einer Gildenhomepage via *EQDKP*) einen (erstmal) *kostenlosen * Webspace.

Dieser Webspace sollte folgende *Funktionen* haben:

*- *500-1000mb Speicherplatz

- mind. 10gb traffic (verhandelbar ^^)

- FTP-Zugang

- MSQL-Datenbank

-PHPmyadmin


extension = curl.so ; curl - client URL library functions
safe_mode = Off
- Kein Werbungspam (Funpic) 1-2 Layer kann ich verkraften

- Kein Filelimit

Ich weiß diese Anforderungen sind schon ziemlich viel für einen (erstmal) *kostenlosen* Webspace

Die *genauen Anforderungen* könnt ihr auch hier nochmal nachlesen fals ich was vergessen habe :

http://wiki.eqdkp-pl...tion#Web-Server

(Funpic und Kilu) bitte nicht posten // *Bitte nur komplette Angebote posten keine Angebotlisten*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten hoffentlich habt ihr da was im Petto ^^

MFG Ratrix


----------



## Fendrin (18. April 2010)

Hi,

http://www.bplaced.net/

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Ratrix (18. April 2010)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> http://www.bplaced.net/
> 
> ...



bplaced hat schon seid monaten wartungsarbeiten sie leiten einen atm auf einen anderen Webspace doch dieser unterstützt das Pogramm eqdkp nicht da dieses Werbung mitbringt


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Ich glaub selbst mit dem billigsten Billighoster ist man besser bedient als wenn man krampfhaft eine Umsonst-Lösung sucht.


----------



## Fendrin (18. April 2010)

Hi,

hmm...


> bplaced hat schon seid monaten wartungsarbeiten sie leiten einen atm auf einen anderen Webspace doch dieser unterstützt das Pogramm eqdkp nicht da dieses Werbung mitbringt


Wusste ich nicht. 

Wobei ich die Sache, wenn es wirklich nur um Testzwecke geht, sowieso bei mir lokal aufm Rechner testen würde. Musst dir dafür halt ne Serverumgeben installieren.
http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp-windows.html

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Mungamau (18. April 2010)

http://square7.ch

Werbung kann man ausstellen, wenn man weiß, wo!


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Werbung kann man ausstellen, wenn man weiß, wo!


Der Anbieter dürfte einen dafür hochkant rauswerfen.


----------



## Raefael (20. April 2010)

Du könntest natürlich auch das Einsteigerpaket von Syprovide nehmen.
Kostet allerdings stolze 0,65 Euronen pro Monat.

//Rafa


----------



## mikrono (20. April 2010)

www.flatbooster.de

bin ich und habe 18 Euro für ein ganzes jahr gezahlt nur zum einrichten und habe 2 domains... de und .com ...eine wäre billiger gewesen und sonst bezahlste noch weniger im jahr glaube ich also das wirklich keine kohle mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja 18 euro waren zum anmelden der beiden domains 

dann haste das erste jahr komplett kostenlos wenn du standart paket hast das beinhaltet 


3.000 MB Webspace
Traffic Flatrate
Email (POP3 + IMAP)
PHP5
2x MySQL Datenbanken
NEU! Software optional


gruß mikro


----------



## meli21 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe gelesen das http://www.menkiSys.de EQDKP vollstens unterstützt und das die Hosting-Pakete dort sehr gut sein sollen. 

Steht im EQDKP-Forum: http://www.eqdkp-plu...ite-t29091.html

lg
meli21


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. Juni 2010)

meli21 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe gelesen das http://www.menkiSys.de EQDKP vollstens unterstützt und das die Hosting-Pakete dort sehr gut sein sollen.
> 
> ...




Das ist quatsch.

Jeder Hoster (auch free) "unterstützt" das.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. Juli 2010)

nein. es gibt hoster die haben curl nicht oder erlauben dir nicht, die rechte umzustellen. außerdem stellen viele hoster den safe_mode bei php auf "on". entweder all-inkl.com (kostet 6 euro im monat) oder du meldest dich bei mir (ich hab nen server). allerdings bist du der erste der fliegt wenn der traffic zu hoch wird xD außer du bezahlst mir das was mehr kommt (19cent pro G.standardmäßig habe ich 6gb traffic / monat


----------



## AjaxXx (22. Juli 2010)

Frag mal deinen Papa ob bei seinem DSL Paket ein Webspace dabei war/ist. in 90% der Fälle brauchen die das eh nicht, also kannst du dir das unter den Nagel reisen. Hab ich damals auch gemacht und bis heute sitze ich in seiner Leitung *lol*


----------

